# Potassium Metabisulfite



## calcio555 (Feb 17, 2007)

Do you have to rinse the equipment with water after cleaning stuff, e.g. the wine thief, before putting it into the wine?

Thanks.


----------



## Luc (Feb 17, 2007)

Well if you would have cleaned your materials with soap, soda or detergents I certainly would rinse the materials thoroughly. I would not like to have any of these in my wine.

But if you have sterilised the equipment with a pot-meta solution I would not rinse it. The little bit of pot-meta that will be attached to the material would not harm the wine.

Luc


----------



## smurfe (Feb 17, 2007)

You should sanitize any piece of equipment before putting it in your wine. Clean it when you are done with it, put it away and then sanitize it when you pull it out again to use it. Cleaning and sanitizing are two different processes. I think that might be what you are asking?

Smurfe


----------



## cpfan (Feb 17, 2007)

I'll agree with both Luc & Smurfe. Some people rinse off the metabisulfite because they wish to reduce the amount of sulfite in their wine. Personally I think that the amount will be minimal.

Anybody concerned about sulfites probably should use iodophor anyway.

Steve


----------



## littlekings (Oct 1, 2007)

I let everything drip dry but don't rinse.
Does anyone else get sick when mixing/using pot meta or sod meta? The last two times I made a solution I had nausea and stuffy nose.


----------



## rmck1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mixing causes them to release Sulphur Dioxide (which is the thing that does the sanatizing). This isn't nice stuff and you should try not to breath it...


----------



## cpfan (Oct 2, 2007)

littlekings said:


> I let everything drip dry but don't rinse.
> Does anyone else get sick when mixing/using pot meta or sod meta? The last two times I made a solution I had nausea and stuffy nose.



Meta fumes annoy my throat. That's part of the reason that I use iodophor as a sanitizer.

Steve


----------



## Wine Maker (Oct 2, 2007)

I sanitize all equipment before it touches my wine. I keep a small 2 1/2 pint pump spray bottle filled with a sanitizing solution of potassium meta. I use 2.1 g per 2 1/2 pints of water. This way I can give everything a quick spray before it goes into the wine. As for the fumes, just be cautious and don't smell the solution once you have it mixed. It doesn't look like a lot of meta to add to the water but it's in there.

PS. 2 years ago I purchased a small gram scale that measures to the tenth. One of the best things I purchased for under $50. Most websites I visit give measurements in grams. It's a lot more accurate than using a tsp spoon since different additives weight differently.


----------



## Sub Vet (Oct 2, 2007)

According to WE instructions,you should clean,sanitize and rinse your equipment with warm h20 before used.So can I skip the rinsing part and leave the na meta on the equipment?


----------



## littlekings (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't rinse but I do make sure everything has a chance to drip a minute or two, no pooling or puddles in the bottoms. I don't have near the years of experience some others do though.


----------



## Wine Maker (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't rinse after sanitizing the equipment. If it is a small piece of equipment I just shake it off; otherwise, I just let it drip dry. The small amount of pot. meta left on is not enough to worry about.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi. When I am using any equipment, I use a cleaner like easy clean or a oxygen baised cleaner. Then I sanitize everything and just lay it on a towel so that it will be ready to use.

After Im down with everything, I just rinse with hot water to make sure everything is clean, let it dry and put it away.


----------



## gfrank07 (Jul 17, 2010)

How long can a gallon of water with 3-4 tablespoons of k-meta solution last? I made the solution yesterday and am wondering if I can use it tomorrow or must I make a new solution because it will evaporate out?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2010)

It will last around 8 months if sealed.


----------



## BobF (Jul 17, 2010)

gfrank07 said:


> How long can a gallon of water with 3-4 tablespoons of k-meta solution last? I made the solution yesterday and am wondering if I can use it tomorrow or must I make a new solution because it will evaporate out?


 
If a gallon k-meta solution becomes ineffective due to age before you use it, you either aren't using enough of the solution or you aren't making enough wine!!


----------



## Dufresne11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I use Star-San for sanitation now and PMeta for my corkidor only...


----------



## Wade E (Jul 17, 2010)

They both work great as does Iodophor. Star San is what I use for beer as beer is much more susceptible ot infections but k-meta or na-meta works just fine for wine making and is much cheaper especially if you buy it by the lb.


----------



## socialdougal (May 10, 2015)

*Re fumes*

The pungent odour coming off of this when used to sanitize a plastic container is like what is given off by strong acetic acid (white vinegar). Does that sound right to those more familiar than I? I'm getting nothing like that rotten-eggs smell I associate with sulphur, and I just want to make sure the supplier of this powder has not shipped me an acid in error.


----------



## sour_grapes (May 10, 2015)

socialdougal said:


> The pungent odour coming off of this when used to sanitize a plastic container is like what is given off by strong acetic acid (white vinegar). Does that sound right to those more familiar than I? I'm getting nothing like that rotten-eggs smell I associate with sulphur, and I just want to make sure the supplier of this powder has not shipped me an acid in error.



Yes, that sounds about right. Sulphites smell nothing like H2S (rotten eggs). I would describe it as a sharp, acrid smell.


----------



## socialdougal (May 10, 2015)

Tx! How long does it take for that smell inside a vessel to dissipate?


----------



## JohnT (May 13, 2015)

Do not wait for the smell to dissipate. That "smell" is what actively cleans your equipment.


----------



## socialdougal (May 14, 2015)

OK, tx for the useful info, folks.


----------

